# Kids with Stolen AK-47 Shootout with Police During Home Invasion



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Try to listen to some on the radio traffic, and please let me know what you think, 







DELTONA, FL - A 12-year-old boy and a 14-year-old girl who ran away from a children’s group home in Enterprise broke into a house, armed themselves with several of the homeowner’s guns and opened fire on several responding deputies who tried to talk them into surrendering. The 14-year-old girl was shot and wounded after she came out of the garage at 1050 Enterprise Osteen Road and pointed a shotgun at deputies outside the house. The 12-year-old boy, armed with an AK-47, finally put down his weapon shortly thereafter and was not injured. Both children had fired at deputies multiple times throughout the incident as deputies attempted to resolve it peacefully. No deputies were injured. The incident originated from a report of two runaways from Florida United Methodist Children’s Home (51 Children’s Way, Enterprise), where 12-year-old Travis O’Brien (DOB 10/15/2008) and 14-year-old Nicole Jackson (DOB 2/8/2007) were reported missing. Deputies learned that O’Brien is diabetic and didn’t have his medication with him. It was also reported that Jackson hit a FUMCH staff member with a stick. Deputies were searching the area when a passerby witness reported hearing glass break at 1050 Enterprise Osteen Road. As they approached the house, deputies saw two figures in the house. They contacted the homeowner, who told them no one should be home, and that there was a handgun, a shotgun and an AK-47 inside, along with a large amount of ammunition. After deputies surrounded the home and began making announcements into the house, the children started shooting. The 14-year-old, Jackson, fired her first shot at a sheriff’s sergeant out a back patio door. Preliminary information indicates the children fired at deputies on four separate occasions over the next 35 minutes before Jackson came out of the garage, pointed the shotgun at deputies twice, and was shot and wounded. After Jackson was shot, deputies moved in to provide life-saving aid. O’Brien, who was in the garage armed with the AK-47, surrendered without firing another shot. Jackson was transported to Central Florida Regional Hospital with life-threatening injuries. She was later reported to be out of surgery, in stable condition, and transferred to another hospital for further treatment. O’Brien was also transported to CFR for treatment of his medical condition, not because of any injuries sustained in the incident. Sheriff Mike Chitwood told reporters outside the property’s gate that the sustained, armed assault on law enforcement from two children was "something I’ve never seen in 35 years in policing. Deputies did everything they could tonight to de-escalate, and they almost lost their lives to a 12-year-old and a 14-year-old. If it wasn’t for their training and their supervision… Somebody would have ended up dead. I don’t know where we get the men and women who respond to these incidents, who do what they do, and do it with bravery, do it with courage, and do it while trying to protect the sanctity of human life. But they took rounds – multiple, multiple rounds – until they were left with no other choice but to return fire." The Sheriff’s Office handled close to 300 calls at the Florida United Methodist Children’s Home in 2020. Last month, a 14-year-old boy at the group home pleaded no contest to a charge of manslaughter in the death of a security officer he struck during an altercation in late March. Charges against the two juvenile defendants are pending. The Florida Department of Law Enforcement responded to the scene to conduct an investigation into the incident, as is standard in deputy-involved shooting cases. The deputies involved will be temporarily placed on paid administrative leave, also standard.

Look I'm sorry if you point a gun at a police officer YOU ARE GOING TO DIE!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Kids or not, the world would be a better place without these two feral humans. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Play Stupid Games…


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Stand by to stand by..... That was a lot of "stand bys" without any real information being put out by the sergeant. And I'm wondering why they kept saying, "hard cover?" Cover is supposed to be just that, "hard cover" where a bullet can't penetrate. That's the very definition of cover vs concealment. This is an obvious barricade situation with an automatic SWAT call out.

Someone said it best on the radio early on, "no one should be approaching that house." No kidding!


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Teens are often more dangerous than adults. They have less emotional regulation and less developed decision making abilities. I worked for a short time in a group home and I was attacked more there than I ever was as a CO. I dealt with kids who were only 12 years old who seriously thought they could take me and other adult men in a fight, and they did not hesitate for a second to square up.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

And hopefully they were beaten down, as should have happened…


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

A) The Deputy or Sergeant who's body camera we're watching, all I can say is, VERY CALM. True professional with huge balls. God Bless him.
B) The story kept using the word "Children". Yes, at 12 and 14 they are, but using that term makes them too sympathetic which angers me. Ok, you have to state their ages, maybe use the term children once, otherwise, SUSPECTS! They could have killed cops no matter how old OR young they are.
C) Job well done. These kids are too young to die, but then again, if they had, well, no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

If they're this broken now... there's no coming back. They'll get institutionalized for a few years, and released at 18. Better to nip problems like this in the bud early...not like they're going to grow up and be astronauts or doctors. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> If they're this broken now... there's no coming back. They'll get institutionalized for a few years, and released at 18. Better to nip problems like this in the bud early...not like they're going to grow up and be astronauts or doctors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

If they want to refuse to open the institutions again, it's time to dispassionately put defective people down like the aggressive animals they are. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

